
Apple's Steve Wozniak Dumps Facebook and Thinks Ethereum Could Be the New Apple - JohnJamesRambo
https://www.forbes.com/sites/montymunford/2018/05/18/apples-steve-wozniak-dumps-facebook-and-thinks-ethereum-could-be-the-new-apple/#68bf8953de5c
======
skellera
That title is a huge stretch from what he’s quoted on in the article. Did he
actually say this?

